# Black Barbie FOTD



## Randy Rose (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey ladies and gents! Here's my other FOTD from last night. I did one of my friends up basically as a Barbie doll. I'm really happy with how it turned out. I've never done makeup on a woman of color before, so it was a bit of a challenge, but I'm very pleased with the results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used

Face, not sure because she used her own foundation

Eyes:
Tete a Tint
Cosmic
Shore Leave
Post Haste
Sunset B
Pen n Pink
Blacktrack fluidline
(random black Dior mascara)

Cheeks:
Blunt
True Pink
Silver Dusk iridescent powder

Lips:
Hollywood Nights
Melrose Mood
Ms Fizz

Enjoy!






For a larger image please click here!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 20, 2008)

ur so pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Beautiful!! She looks Fabulous! I love those lip and eye combos..so perfect on her skintone... Not to mention she has the most beautiful teeth!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

you did a great job! very pretty look.


----------



## nikki (Sep 20, 2008)

She looks gorgeous!!!  Great job!!!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Sep 20, 2008)

You did a fantastic job! I'm usually not a big fan of the really defined crease, but you made it work so well.
Plus the lips are delicious<3


----------



## jdechant (Sep 20, 2008)

Hot!! Pink looks great on her!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Great job!! I really love the lips!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I am going to try this!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 20, 2008)

OMG,

I LOVE IT. Trust me you did an amazing job on her. You should be so proud. Damn you got some skills.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 20, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## thezander (Sep 20, 2008)

Love the sparkly lips...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2008)

really pretty. I like how you did the lips.


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_really pretty. I like how you did the lips._

 
I was so happy to find a way to use Melrose Mood for anything other than drag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes  really pretty, surprisingly subtle highlight on a two-tone lip.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_You did a fantastic job! I'm usually not a big fan of the really defined crease, but you made it work so well.
Plus the lips are delicious<3_

 
Couldnt have said this better myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

Dayumn, this is HOT! You really made this whole look work beautifully. You can come do my makeup anyday! She looks like a total fox!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 21, 2008)

Stunning!  Her skin looks like a dream, and that eye makeup is killer.  Great job~


----------



## Pamcakes (Sep 21, 2008)

soooo pretty!!


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2008)

I have no idea how you do a 2 tone lip like that, but it looks fantastic!! Hey, is that what people think that awful dark lip liner and lighter lipstick will look like when they are done? Is that why they do it? LOL
That is gorgeous. When I am rich and famous, I shall hire you to come do my makeup every day, kay?


----------



## shootout (Sep 21, 2008)

She looks beautiful!
You did an awesome job!


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esme* 

 
_I have no idea how you do a 2 tone lip like that, but it looks fantastic!! Hey, is that what people think that awful dark lip liner and lighter lipstick will look like when they are done? Is that why they do it? LOL
That is gorgeous. When I am rich and famous, I shall hire you to come do my makeup every day, kay?_

 
You're on! You'll have to include travel expenses, but I've always wanted to visit Australia. And there are lots of pretty gay boys in Perth, yeah?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The two tone lip isn't hard at all. I use a two ended lip brush from Laura Mercier. I applied the darker (Hollywood Nights) with the side which is basically like the MAC 318, defining the edge and pulling some color in. The other side of the brush is a squared, flatter brush (sort of like a long 212) to apply the highlight (Melrose Mood) to the inside, and blended it out into the darker. I usually hate Amplified Cremes, but this actually helped since they're so wet it was easier to blend. It's not tough, just takes a gentle hand and lots of blending. I've done similar effect here, where I think I actually used three shades . . . I lined with Cyber, the middle tone was Girl About Town, and the highlight was actually NW20 foundation!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

The eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## LillianaOcho (Sep 21, 2008)

thats sooo pretty!! the lips are amazing


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 21, 2008)

pretty look


----------



## nafster (Sep 21, 2008)

you look like a doll! love your smile and the beautiful shades of pink on you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 21, 2008)

*~*She looks fab!!*~*


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 21, 2008)

omg, i want her teeth!


----------



## RobinG (Sep 21, 2008)

Very pretty look. Your liner is flawless. And the lips areto die for I love how they look.


----------



## Dollheart (Sep 21, 2008)

love the lip colour!
xo


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 21, 2008)

Being a women of color I think you did a great job at this one. I have 2 of the colors you used and I never tried them together so you helped me out.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

Her skin looks gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 22, 2008)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## makeba (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful job!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 22, 2008)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## MareMare (Sep 22, 2008)

She looks awesome! I love the lips!


----------



## aimee (Sep 23, 2008)

great job she looks so pretty the pinks you chose are perfect for her


----------



## User67 (Sep 23, 2008)

You are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 23, 2008)

Wowza you look amazing!


----------



## Nox (Sep 23, 2008)

The lips are a very sexy color!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 24, 2008)

oohh you really do look like a doll . the lips are perfect . good job .


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 24, 2008)

she looks fabulous


----------

